# Nexxxos HPE: Alphacool präsentiert verbesserte Vollkupfer-Radiatoren



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nexxxos HPE: Alphacool präsentiert verbesserte Vollkupfer-Radiatoren*

					Der vor allem für seine Wasserkühlungen bekannte Hersteller Alphacool aus Braunschweig will mit der Nexxxos-HPE-Reihe seine bisherigen Radiatoren weiter verbessert haben. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Nexxxos HPE: Alphacool präsentiert verbesserte Vollkupfer-Radiatoren*


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2022)

Hm, mehr Finnen und progressiv mehr Performance-Vorteil bei steigender Drehzahl klingt jetzt nicht unbedingt nach einer Variante für leise Systeme.


----------



## derneuemann (20. April 2022)

Genau das was ich brauchen könnte, bzw. geplant habe.

Aber 4,5K bei was, welcher Verlustleistung, bei welcher Radi Größe, welchen Lüfter und Drehzahl 

Das ist so nichtssagend.

Ich denke auch, das diese, wie es ein Mitarbeiter von Alphacool selbst gesagt hat, bei hohen Drehzahlen deutlich zulegen. 

Soll mir Recht sein. Ich liebäugle mit einem HPE60 80x240 mit drei Alphacool 80mm ES Lüftern, für ein Mini System das doch auch Stromhungrige Hardware kühlen kann und dabei es natürlich nicht um besonders leise. Sondern nur ausreichend leise.


----------



## Bummsbirne (20. April 2022)

Solange die wieder zu früherer Qualität zurückfinden...


----------



## Sinusspass (20. April 2022)

Schwierig, die 4,5 bzw. sogar 6K einzuordnen. Gerade weil man ja im Marketing ist und da gerne mal Blödsinn verzapft wird.
Jetzt ist aber das Testsystem angegeben und 350W sind nicht ohne. Klar werden die Unterschiede dann größer. Da muss man aber auch bedenken, wenn ein 10900X 350W verheizt, ist das Delta CPU-Wasser recht hoch. Damit die CPU nicht überhitzt, darf das Wasser nicht zu warm werden. Von mehr als 60°C Wassertemperatur gehe ich nicht aus. Da sind 4,5K schon nicht so wenig.
Die 6K einzuordnen ist ganz leicht: Steigende Raumtemperatur und steigende Lüfterdrehzahl reduzieren das Delta Wasser-Luft. Am Ende sagt der Wert nur aus, dass der Radi gut mit Drehzahl skaliert. Wer hätt´s erwartet bei höherer Finnendichte.

Nur leider sind das alles Marketing-Angaben voller Cherrypicking und der ein oder anderen Lüge, wie das halt so ist.
Ob die Radiatoren wirklich besser sind, müssen Tests zeigen.


----------



## BigYundol (20. April 2022)

Für einen Test verschiedener Radiatoren wird wohl irgendwann mal Zeit werden.
Da ich in meinem Gehäuse neben dem integrierten Radi nach diversen Modifikationen zusätzlich mit maximal 3 Stk. 30x120er-Radis erweitern kann und habe, wäre es schon interessant, ob man hier die Leistungsfähigkeit mit anderen Radis nochmals spürbar steigern könnte.


----------



## Da_Obst (20. April 2022)

Schade, dass ALC bei den HPE-30/45 keine Ports an der Vorderkante des Terminals platziert hat. 
Gerade bei den 30'er Radis wäre das ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal gewesen. An der Rückseite ist sich ja ein Port ausgegangen. 
Und ich hoffe, dass da auch noch ein 180/30mm Modell kommt. Aktuell gibt's da nur den Magicool mit 35mm.


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (20. April 2022)

So als Laie hatte ich beim Lesen der Überschrift gedacht, dass Alphacool mit HPE eine Partner schaft eingegangen ist. Wusste nicht, dass deren Serie HPE heißt.


----------



## derneuemann (20. April 2022)

Bei Igor gibt es noch ein paar weitere Informationen und da könnten das dann 4,5k auf 21k gesamt sein. Also ST30 bei 21k und 16,5k beim HPE30. Das kann man sich etwas aus den Fingern lutschen, das es so sein könnte. Anhand von den Rahmenbedingungen und den Inforamtionen.

Das wäre aber auch schon ein sehr großer Unterschied.

Ich hoffe das jemand die HPE´s testet und das dann auch im entsprechenden Bereich. Also nicht nur eine CPU(!) und dann auch nicht nur Lüfter bis 1200, oder 1700 RPM. Der Hersteller sieht hier gerade bei schnellen Lüftern vorteile. Also auch so testen. Bei 120 und140 mm kann man da gut die Noctua industrial nehmen. Für die 80m, bietet Alphacoll selbst etwas passendes zum Testen.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. April 2022)

Na ja, hohe Lüfterdrehzahlen und Wakü... 
Interessant ist doch der Bereich unter 1000 Umdrehungen. Mir fällt jetzt auf die Schnelle auch genau niemand im custom Wakü Bereich ein, der seine Wakü wirklich mit Lüfterdrehzahlen über 1000 Umdrehungen betreiben will und nicht muss.


----------



## Mindovermatter (20. April 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, das diese, wie es ein Mitarbeiter von Alphacool selbst gesagt hat, bei hohen Drehzahlen deutlich zulegen.


Ich persönlich wäre vor allem an Tests auch in niedrigen Drehzahlbereichen (unter800 U/min) interessiert. Vermutlich wird die Verbesserung da geringer sein, aber mal abwarten. Wenn es eine gibt, nehme ich die gerne mit. Ich plane gerade meine erste WaKü...


BigYundol schrieb:


> Für einen Test verschiedener Radiatoren wird wohl irgendwann mal Zeit werden.


Support! Aber bitte bald, nicht irgendwann. Sag ich mal ganz egoistisch, weil, siehe oben.


----------



## DiePalme (20. April 2022)

Radiatortests von Webseiten zu erhalten ist heute kaum noch möglich. Der Aufwand ist den meisten Redaktionen viel zu groß. Entsprechende Anfragen werden meist nur vertröstet. Und die alten Waküseiten sind allesamt tot. 

Die HPE performen umsobesser desto wiedriger die Umstände sind. Hohe Umgebungstemperaturen, hohe Abwärme, da zeigen die HPE was sie können. Wer für ~ 600W Abwärme 2x 360mm Radiatoren in einem gut belüfteten Gehäuse hat, wird mit den HPE Radiatoren nur eine unwesentliche Verbesserung erzielen. Egal bei welche Drehzahl. Alte gegen neue zu tauschen, lohnt in solchen Fällen nicht.


----------



## derneuemann (20. April 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Na ja, hohe Lüfterdrehzahlen und Wakü...
> Interessant ist doch der Bereich unter 1000 Umdrehungen. Mir fällt jetzt auf die Schnelle auch genau niemand im custom Wakü Bereich ein, der seine Wakü wirklich mit Lüfterdrehzahlen über 1000 Umdrehungen betreiben will und nicht muss.


Das sind indivuduelle Dinge. Wer welche Drehzahlen anstrebt ist doch gar nicht pauschal festzulegen.
Jetzt hast du einen, den du auf die Liste setzen kannst. 

Mit 560iger Radi und  zusätzlich 360, alles Alphacool monsta damals liefen die Lüfter unter Last mit 1700 RPM, weil es nicht zu störend war, jedoch aber unter 5K blieb (Wasser zu Luft).

Aktuell:
Versuch mal einen Mini PC aufzubauen der in 7 Liter Gehäuse auch eine RTX3090 einzubauen. Da spielt Lüfter unter 1000 RPM auch keine Rolle.


Von mir aus soll man so testen, wie es der Hersteller auch seine Produkte platziert.

Sprich gerne:
HPE30   500 - 1500 RPM
HPE45   750 - 2000 RPM
HPE60 1000 - 3000 RPM

Ein HPE60 bräuchte man nicht von 500 - 1500 zu testen, weil der echte Nutzen erst dadrüber beginnt.


----------



## x2K (20. April 2022)

DiePalme schrieb:


> Radiatortests von Webseiten zu erhalten ist heute kaum noch möglich. Der Aufwand ist den meisten Redaktionen viel zu groß. Entsprechende Anfragen werden meist nur vertröstet. Und die alten Waküseiten sind allesamt tot.
> 
> Die HPE performen umsobesser desto wiedriger die Umstände sind. Hohe Umgebungstemperaturen, hohe Abwärme, da zeigen die HPE was sie können. Wer für ~ 600W Abwärme 2x 360mm Radiatoren in einem gut belüfteten Gehäuse hat, wird mit den HPE Radiatoren nur eine unwesentliche Verbesserung erzielen. Egal bei welche Drehzahl. Alte gegen neue zu tauschen, lohnt in solchen Fällen nicht.


Es geht heute ja nur darum das das toll aussieht  und nicht wie gut es kühlt.
Die Pionier-Zeit hatte damals eine andere Zielsetzung. Es muss leise sein und den athlon xp unter 2 Millionen grad halten können.   


Sind die neuen radis etwas flacher oder sind die Abmessungen identisch.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. April 2022)

DiePalme schrieb:


> Die HPE performen umsobesser desto wiedriger die Umstände sind. Hohe Umgebungstemperaturen, hohe Abwärme, da zeigen die HPE was sie können. Wer für ~ 600W Abwärme 2x 360mm Radiatoren in einem gut belüfteten Gehäuse hat, wird mit den HPE Radiatoren nur eine unwesentliche Verbesserung erzielen. Egal bei welche Drehzahl. Alte gegen neue zu tauschen, lohnt in solchen Fällen nicht.


Also sind die Dinger für die 400-Umdrehungen-Fraktion quasi nutzlos bzw. bieten keinen Mehrwert? Habt ihr dazu Diagramme angefertigt/Werte parat oder sind wir mit den alten Nexxos und der Konkurrenz weiterhin gut bedient?


derneuemann schrieb:


> Das sind indivuduelle Dinge. Wer welche Drehzahlen anstrebt ist doch gar nicht pauschal festzulegen.
> Jetzt hast du einen, den du auf die Liste setzen kannst.


Gut, eins zu zwanzig. Die überwiegende Mehrheit hat nun mal gerne eine niedrige Lautstärke und da sind niedrige Lüfterdrehzahlen recht hilfreich.


derneuemann schrieb:


> Mit 560iger Radi und  zusätzlich 360, alles Alphacool monsta damals liefen die Lüfter unter Last mit 1700 RPM, weil es nicht zu störend war, jedoch aber unter 5K blieb (Wasser zu Luft).


Da würden sehr viele Leute sehr entschieden widersprechen. Aber wenn für dich 1700 Umdrehungen ok sind, gerne. Ich muss mich nur noch über Coil Whine aufregen.


derneuemann schrieb:


> Aktuell:
> Versuch mal einen Mini PC aufzubauen der in 7 Liter Gehäuse auch eine RTX3090 einzubauen. Da spielt Lüfter unter 1000 RPM auch keine Rolle.


Ja. Weil es sein muss. Wenn es anders ginge, wäre das sehr schön.


derneuemann schrieb:


> Von mir aus soll man so testen, wie es der Hersteller auch seine Produkte platziert.


Womit du die Tests mal glatt für einen sehr großen Teil der deutschen Foren-Wakü-Community sehr uninteressant machst.


----------



## Mindovermatter (20. April 2022)

verklickt


----------



## DiePalme (20. April 2022)

x2K schrieb:


> Sind die neuen radis etwas flacher oder sind die Abmessungen identisch.



Die Maße sind identisch zu den NexXxoS ST30. Es werden aber noch deutlich flachere ST20 Versionen kommen und natürlich die UT60 Varianten. Das wird wohl in ca. 2-3 Monaten passieren.


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Also sind die Dinger für die 400-Umdrehungen-Fraktion quasi nutzlos bzw. bieten keinen Mehrwert? Habt ihr dazu Diagramme angefertigt/Werte parat oder sind wir mit den alten Nexxos und der Konkurrenz weiterhin gut bedient?



Nutzlos nicht. Es kommt sehr stark darauf an, wieviel Abwärme pro 120/140mm Fläche abgeführt werden soll. Bei Silentfreunden ist in der Regel so oder so sehr viel Radiatorfläche vorhanden und die jeweiligen Flächen werden kaum belastet (80-120W). Da sind die Unterschiede im Bereich der Meßtoleranz. Würdest du 200W pro 120/140mm Fläche abführen wollen, würde die Sache sich zugunsten der HPE entwickeln, auch mit niedriger Drehzahl.

Rein persönliche Meinung von meiner Seite..... Umrüsten lohnt sich eher in seltenen Fällen. Bei einem Neukauf, würde ich eher die HPE nehmen. Nur wer um jedes 1k kämpfen will oder muss, z.B. wenn nur ein Radiator für CPU und GPU herhalten muss aus platztechnischen Gründen, wird Vorteile haben. Da lohnt sich ein Umrüsten. Aber auch hier würde ich es mir zwei mal überlegen. Es ist ja auch ein finanzieller und zeitlicher Aufwand den man hier betreiben müsste. Aber wie gesagt, beim Neukauf wäre ich generell bei den HPE unterwegs.

Man muss es auch mal so sehen.... seit wievielen Jahren tut sich im Radiatorsegment gar nichts mehr? Jetzt hat sich mal etwas getan. Und es wird noch einiges mehr kommen Ende des Jahres und im nächsten Jahr im Radiatorbereich. Technisch, optisch.... wir sitzen dran alles, auch in anderen Bereichen, zu überarbeiten. 



Mindovermatter schrieb:


> 15:05 - Bei allen Shops noch nix


Sind doch erhältlich bei Alphacool, Aquatuning, Mindfactory und weitere Shops werden noch folgen. Listungen dauern immer etwas. Besonders bei Nischenprodukten und bei der Masse an Produkten die wir insgesamt anbieten.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. April 2022)

Ich schätze mal, du darfst nicht erzählen, ob ihr im Bereich niedrige Drehzahl, wenig Abwärme/Fläche was in der Mache habt, oder? Die <50W-Fraktion würde das sicher freuen.


----------



## derneuemann (20. April 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Also sind die Dinger für die 400-Umdrehungen-Fraktion quasi nutzlos bzw. bieten keinen Mehrwert? Habt ihr dazu Diagramme angefertigt/Werte parat oder sind wir mit den alten Nexxos und der Konkurrenz weiterhin gut bedient?
> 
> Gut, eins zu zwanzig. Die überwiegende Mehrheit hat nun mal gerne eine niedrige Lautstärke und da sind niedrige Lüfterdrehzahlen recht hilfreich.
> 
> ...


Der Hersteller macht  die Produkte dann einfach, für die deutschen Nutzer uninteressant.

Man muss kein Hellseher sein um zu wissen, das ein HPE60 Radiator nicht auf Lüfter mit unter 1000RPM ausgelegt ist.

Die aller meisten Wakü Builds sind eh nicht silent. Aber hey, wer dran glaubt ok. Ich für mich war auch langfe auf dem Tripp, habe aber für mich entschieden, das eine akzeptable Lautstärke vertretbar ist.

Akzeptabel ist natürlich wieder indivuduell, aber bei mir sind die Kopfhörer der entscheidene Faktor.
Wen interessiert es bei mir zu Hause, ob die Lüfter nun 140mm Lüfter mit 1000, oder 1700 RPM laufen, beim zocken. Auch meine Frau stört sich nicht daran. Also wozu, wenn man es beim Zocken eh nicht hört. 

Aber ist ja ok, jedem das Seine.

Wenn ein Hersteller aber sagt, meine Radiatoren sind für Drehzhalen über 1700RPM ausgelegt, gehört sich das nunmal auch getestet. gerne ja von ganz kleinen Drehzahlen.

Für gewöhnlich war es bisher aber so, das zum Beispiel ein HwLabs GTR nur bis 1700RPM getestet wurde. Was grundsätzlich aber quatsch ist.


----------



## DiePalme (20. April 2022)

Tatsache ist, und das ist jetzt kein Marketingeblubber, die extrem niedrigen Drehzahlen an denen sich die Enthusiasten in Foren erfreuen spiegeln weniger als 2% der tatsächlichen Kunden wieder. Anders gesagt, der Markt etwas für extrem niedrige Drehzahlen etwas zu optimieren ist schlichtweg nicht vorhanden bzw. viel zu klein damit es sich lohnt. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist das Thema auch in diesem Bereich ziemlich ausgereizt. Verwendest du kleinere FPIs, sinkt die Kühlleistung generell da weniger Fläche. Erhöhst du sie, brauchst du mehr Druck und Luftdruchfluss. Auch andere Wasserführungen durch den Radiator sind teilweise Produktionstechnisch zu teuer oder bringen auch keine Verbesserung. Samples mit anderen Kanälen, Finnen, anderen Wasserläufen haben wir im Keller genug liegen. Überragende Weiterentwicklungen wird es zumindest in nächste Zeit für diesen Bereich eher nicht geben. Ich wäre zumindest sehr überrascht. Denn außer uns und noch zwei weitere Firmen, produziert ja keiner mehr Radiatoren für den Wakümarkt. Alles Andere ist nur OEM Fertigung für Brands. Die können nur die FPI verändern, die Seitenleisten und Die Endkappen, je nachdem was sie in die Toolings investieren wollen. Also eher kosmetische Unterschiede als technische. 

Die HPE Radiatoren sind auch eher aus dem Serverbereich heruas entstanden. Dort versucht man z.B. in einem 1HE Gehäuse Dual-CPUs mit einer gesamt Abwärme von 500-600W zu kühlen. Da passen nur 40mm Radiatoren rein, wenn man auf keine komplexen und sehr teuren externe Lösungen mit Chiller setzen will. Wir bedienen diesen Markt sehr stark und nur aufgrund dieser Problematiken, wurden an den Radiatoren viel herum gespielt. Aber die Anforderungen dort sind auch ganz andere als beim Gaming-Wakü-Freund mit seinem Lian Li O11 und 2-3 360mm Radiatoren die dann "schlappe" 600-800W abführen wollen. Im Severbereich kühlen wir mit einem 360mm ST30 HPE Radiator bis zu 2400W weg. Allerdings mit anderen Zieltemepraturen natürlich.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (20. April 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Der Hersteller macht  die Produkte dann einfach, für die deutschen Nutzer uninteressant.
> 
> Man muss kein Hellseher sein um zu wissen, das ein HPE60 Radiator nicht auf Lüfter mit unter 1000RPM ausgelegt ist.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe meine erste Wakü gebaut Anfang des Jahres und die ist mehr als leise gegenüber der Stockvariante. Und das bei max. 49° Grad GPU und 67° CPU. Vorher lief ersteres gerne bei ~90° Grad und taktete munter runter und von der CPU fangen wir gar nicht erst an.

Und nun die Krux: der Temperatur ist es fast egal ob die Lüfter mit voller oder halber Leistung drehen und die Pumpe hat auch kaum impact. Ich habe aktuell ein komplett offenes Gehäuse (muss noch sleeven und der Deckel wird bearbeitet) und das ist nicht ansatzweise so laut wie vorher. Vorher hat die GPU alleine mehr Terz gemacht (Zotac 3090). 

Also ich weiß nicht was man bauen muss, um eine Wakü wirklich laut zu gestalten. Ich habe nicht einmal ein gutes Gehäuse für Wakü und die Temperaturen (vorallem Backplatekühlung der 3090 ist der Wahnsinn) sind trotzdem für mich sehr ansprechend.

Meine Lüfter laufen mit ca 1100 Umdrehungen wenn ich "volle" Kühlleistung haben will und das ist vollkommen noch im Silentbereich (3 SilentWings 3 und 3 von diesen günstigen Artic PWM). Wenn das Gehäuse mal zu ist bin ich gespannt wie sich die Temperaturen entwickeln.


----------



## derneuemann (21. April 2022)

Silent, nicht halbwegs leise  

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich freue mich für dich, das du zufrieden bist.
Aber mich persönlich interessiert eher die Geräuschemission im idle, oder geringer Last, als bei Spielelast, oder noch höherer Last.

Am Rande 6x 120mm Lüfter mit 1100RPM sind nicht im Silent Bereich einzuordnen.

Ich habe selbst auch mal einen Mora 3 gehabt und die Wakü war nicht silent. 9 Lüfter sind schon mal da und dann noch eine Pumpe. Selbst wenn man alle möglichen Geräuschquellen theoretisch abgestellt bekommt, bleibt bei HArdware wie deiner das Problem, das diese selbst Geräusche emittiert. Spulenpfiepen / Surren usw.

Was nützt es einem, wenn die Kühlung leiser ist, als die Nebengeräusche? (ja, es macht Spaß, das weiß ich auch)
Das mini Setup, das ich im Kopf habe, fährt bei normalen Temperaturen (Raum 23°C) ca. mit 3x 80mm @ 1600RPM.(Auch klar, es wird natürlich mit relativ hohen Wassertemperaturen gefahren)

Das ist auch nicht lauter, als 6x 1100RPM in 120mm.

Bei 25°C Raum sind es dann 1800RPM, wirklich störender wird es erst ab 30°C Raumtemperatur, mit dann rund 2500RPM und ab da dann steil steigend, bei weiter steigender Raumtemperatur. 

Geht ja nicht darum, das die Lüfter Radi Kombi die ganze Zeit voll ballern soll. Aber man muss ja reserven einplanen. Bei einem HPE60 Radiator, der vom Hersteller für schnelle Lüfter vorgesehen ist, erwarte ich auch einen Test der das abdeckt.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (21. April 2022)

Ich glaube langsam, dass für jeden Nutzer ein Sone-Messgerät Pflicht seien sollte. Sonst kann man sich ja gar nicht unterhalten. 
Für den einen sind 1100RPM Silent und für den anderen sind 200 RPM zu laut.


----------



## DiePalme (21. April 2022)

Lautstärke ist sowas "subjektives", schwierig darüber zu disskutieren. Es macht auch ein Himmelweiten Unterschied ob jemand in der Innenstadt wohnt, und dort ein ständiges Grundrauschen von der Straße hat oder in einem Vorort in einer Spielstraße wohnt, der um das Haus/die Wohnung gar kein Lärm um sich herum hat.
Muss jeder selbst wissen. Mich stören 1000rpm Lüfter z.B. gar nicht. Aber ich brauch ein Geräusch, sonst habe ich immer das Gefühl, mein Rechner läuft nicht


----------



## Sinusspass (21. April 2022)

Rein subjektiv natürlich muss ich mich nur noch mit dem Spulenfiepen meiner Grafikkarten prügeln. Ist das mal weg, bin  ich bei subjektiv lautlos angekommen.
Wenn der Rechner selbst keinen Ton von sich gibt, ist das ideal. Paar Sachen leuchten ja, da seh ich schon, dass er läuft.


----------



## DiePalme (21. April 2022)

Ah... meine Rechner werden bald hoffentlich gar nicht mehr sichtbar sein. Da soll auch nichts mehr leuchten außer die Tastatur und die auch nur gedimmt in weiß. Alles Andere soll hinter dem Monitor verschwinden. Bisschen Geräusch brauche ich daher.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. April 2022)

Ja, mir ist die Optik eben wichtig. Auch wenn ich einen etwas anderen Stil habe als die meisten.


----------



## DiePalme (22. April 2022)

Es wäre ja auch furchtbar langweillig auf der Welt wenn allen das Gleiche gefallen würde. Von daher... GEschmäcker sind verschieden und das ist gut so.


----------

